# How do I bring up a GUI



## jacatone (Sep 18, 2014)

I installed FreeBSD 10 for i386 OK and didn't set up a user account because I'm new to the OS and careful with root usage. When it boots, I get the Welcome to FreeBSD screen along with info about the man pages and so on. For login: I enter "root" then the password I created which gives me "root@freebsd: ~# ". How do I bring up a GUI from here?

Also, where can I find a 64-bit version of FreeBSD 10? Thanks.


----------



## asteriskRoss (Sep 18, 2014)

FreeBSD doesn't include a graphical interface in the base system that you installed.  You need to install and configure one using ports or packages.  Have a look at the X Window System chapter in the FreeBSD handbook.  Information on where to obtain FreeBSD is here and you may find it helpful to look at the Prepare the Installation Media on this page in the FreeBSD handbook for a description of the different options.  You will likely want the CD or memory stick image (and probably not the DVD image).


----------



## jrm@ (Sep 18, 2014)

PC-BSD, which is based on FreeBSD, automates all this in case you would prefer everything to just work™.  In other words, it's FreeBSD preconfigured as a desktop (plus a few additions developed by the PC-BSD team).


----------



## nalliem25 (Sep 29, 2014)

jacatone said:
			
		

> I installed FreeBSD 10 for i386 OK and didn't set up a user account because I'm new to the OS and careful with root usage. When it boots, I get the Welcome to FreeBSD screen along with info about the man pages and so on. For login: I enter "root" then the password I created which gives me "root@freebsd: ~# ". How do I bring up a GUI from here?
> 
> Also, where can I find a 64-bit version of FreeBSD 10? Thanks.



GUI in BSD? I thought freebsd FreeBSD doesn't have GUIs.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 29, 2014)

We have a whole bunch of them, just not installed by default.


----------

